# New to trail riding: A few questions!



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

First of all, do many of you use protection for your horses legs while trail riding? Like split boots or anything?

Secondly, does anyone know of any good spots in Ohio? I feel like this could be a lame state to go trail riding in, but you never know!

Also, what do you guys take with you? Like if i'm going on a day long trail ride is there anything I need to remember? Maybe a hoof pick?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I do much less than most people.

I don't use boots unless there is a pre-existing need.

I don't carry anything except sometimes some money in case we go near the shops and want to grab some lunch and some carrots for the horses.

Oh - I do always take a phone.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually bring a hoof pick, cell phone, and halter and lead rope. I usually leave the halter on under the bridle and tie the lead rope to the saddle. That way if my bridle breaks im prepared.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't put anything on my horse's legs. Somewhere there is a thread about what to take in a first aid kit for a long trail ride, but it's pretty old.

Take along water, energy food and a cell phone; hoof pick and emergency bandages for either you or your horse. Tell someone where you are going and when you expect to be back. I never take a halter or lead rope, but I usually have small twine with me for jic times. It's tied to my saddle and just stays there. It has fixed someone else's bridle before, so I keep it with me. I figure if my bridle breaks, I have my reins and the twine -- I'll figure something out.

Also depends where you are going. Consider the terrain: animals, cell phone range, vehicles, hunters, etc...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I normally just take my pocket knife (can use as a hoof pick if needed) and a cell phone. If it's really hot, I'll a saddle horn bag with a bottle of water and a granola bar or something to munch on. No leg protection for the mares, but on a long ride, I'll usually go by a stream or pond so they can take a drink. 
Where abouts in Ohio are you looking to ride? I'm originally from Cleveland.


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

In southern ohio we have east fork state park with 80 miles of trails 
4hrs is the longest


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW guys thanks so much for the help!!!!!! i really appreciate it!

im in central ohio. I know there are a few smaller parks around here but im not sure how great they are. has anyone ever been to hocking hills?


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

hocking hills is a beutiful place i havent rode their but ive been on one trail walking


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I usually don't use boots.
Things I take along... 
1. A pocket knife: can use as a hoof pick
2. A small(easily compressible) reflective vest: Since I have to ride on the road to get home most of the time this comes in handy. Also if you ever got lost someone could easily spot you. 
3. A full water bottle
4. A granola bar
5. Cell phone
6. Halter over her bridle: In the off case I would have to use this b/c of a broken bridle or reins I could still cut the reins to tie on the halter or whatever and it should be strong enough. 
7. An extra jacket: usually a very thin rain coat, Over a another regular jacket it will hold the heat in, and keep out the rain or wind. 
8. Small role of duct tape


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It just depends on how remote an area I'm riding and how long I expect to be gone.

I leave the cantle bags on my saddle all the time. In those, I have a waterproof container with matches, a space blanket, a very small first aid kit with asprin, chapstick, a few bandaids etc, and there are usually one or two granola bars, small bottle of gasoline to start fires with. I almost always carry two water bottles.

On a ride by ride basis, I will add to this as I think I may want. If I'm going to be gone all day, I'll slip in an apple, string cheese, a sandwich, more granola bars etc. Depending on the elevation and weather forecast, a jacket or raincoat. It's no fun to be 3 hours from the truck/trailer and get caught in a rain storm. At least with a rain slicker I can stay mostly dry.

In my career of riding horses, We've had to put one horse down during a ride. So I usually pack a pistol on any kind of remote ride where help would take a long time to get to us. 

In my trailer I keep many of the basics. A Rasp to trim hooves with, chaps and ****** for cold or wet weather, several jackets, Hats and helmets. I keep several of those LED flashlights. If I think I may be out late, I throw one of those in. I always have sleeping bags and blankets in the Gooseneck, in case I have to spend the night. I also keep a bag of horse pellets. Again in case I have to spend the night some place, I can feed the horses. I also keep some extra horse gear. A high line, extra leads, hobbles, extra reins, cinch etc in the trailer. We have a bigger First Aid kit in the trailer. A friend of mine is a Surg Tech, so he put together a really complete kit, We could stitch up a horse or person if we had to.

I ride some extremely rough and remote places, you may not need as much stuff for a ride down the trail behind the barn. But where we go, there is often no cell service. It's often wilderness and no access with a truck or other emergency equipment. If we break a leg or arm, we still have to ride the horse home.

And no I don't use any leg protection for the horses. A good trail horse should know how to protect his legs.

You may want to attend a NATRC competitive trail ride. Even if you just go up and volunteer to help for a day. I think you would learn a lot about trail riding, by watching what the judges look at. Check out their website at natrc.org and see if they have any rides close to you.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Very well stated Painted Horse. I think you covered just about everything. I also carry a compass...The main thing is just be prepared for all and any scenerio's......
Happy Trails!!!!!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought about that after I pushed send. I do usually print out a Topo map from my computer and carry that map with a GPS.

When ever I'm not sure where I am, I can look at the GPS and pull off my coordinates and compare them with the map to see where I really am vs where I thought I was.

A good example of this was a recent ride into canyon country near Goblin Valley. We were looking for the entrance to a slot canyon. Well there are a lot of canyons in canyon country. By looking at the GPS and comparing the coordinates with the topo map I printed out, I could see I needed to go more to the West. When I got to the entrance of the canyon that I thought was Chute Canyon, I again looked at the GPS and confirmed that I was entering the right canyon.

Now the fancier and newer GPS have the maps built into them. But I haven't seen the need to spend the $200 to buy a new GPS, when my 14 year unit works just fine.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Besides my horse and tack lol I take a bottle of water, snack, and cell phone. This is usually good for a three or four hour ride...if you were to litterally go ALL day...I would pack a small lunch in my saddle bags lol

I do put splint boots on my horse...but that just cause i personally like having some form of protection on his skinny little TB legs lol.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

No food or water for me (I fuel up before I go). I bring a halter and lead rope, pocket knife (as stated above), cell phone for sure!!!! Also, we put bells on the horn of the saddles to ward off deer, and let others' that we are there and we are not deer or whatever. OH...and the most important thing of all... my pistol! I carry that with me too. I know some people might role their little eye balls at that but hey, it's what I do man. It could end up saving my life one day. Also, others' have told me that you can use your horse as a weapon, but what happens if that doesn't work out?


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

thank you guys so much!!! wow such helpful information!

i will check out that website, painted horses, and see if there is a show close by . 

again, thank you all so much!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If the park is really rocky I use hoof boots (easyboots). No splints though (although I use them in ring). It's always a good idea to keep halter and lead rope with you, but frankly I never do. :wink: I ALWAYS have my cell/driver license with me though.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you do decide to use leg protection, don't use anything that holds water like SMBs. If they get wet, they can cause stress on the horse's ligaments. Have fun.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> If you do decide to use leg protection, don't use anything that holds water like SMBs. If they get wet, they can cause stress on the horse's ligaments. Have fun.


 
LOL Yes they do when wet there like another 20lbs has been added to each leg...I don't use any now.:?


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I wouldn't put boots on the horses legs - If they get wet and dirty they'll rub and cause more problems. My horses bulldoze through anything on our trail rides and it never seems to bother them. They don't even get scratched up from plowing through thorns.

I have a very complete first aid kit (I'm a nurse, I've had a hard time keeping it limited - I'm one step from taking the kitchen sink. LOL) and a small book on horse & rider first aid. I always take snacks, water, toilet paper, chapstick, matches, pocket knife, sunblock, and my pistol. We also have "headlight" type flashlights that are handy if we're out late. I always bring extra layers of clothes because on sunny days, it can be a lot cooler in the heavily shaded woods. Where I ride is pretty remote and there's no cell coverage most of the time.

Have fun!


----------



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

I don't use boots or anything on my horse's legs, and I usually take food (i'm always hungry), water, a poncho, and a pocket knife. My dad always carries a little tool he made for pulling off shoes in an emergency. As far as riding in Ohio goes, I'll give you a list of State Parks I know of that have horse trails; most of them are around central/Southern Ohio:

-Hocking Hills (lots of trails, great scenery, a little rocky)
-Salt Fork State Park (nice trails)
-Tar Hollow (haven't been here in awhile, but they have a lot of trails)
-McConnelsville AEP Lands (if you're close enough, this is a great place)
-Alum Creek (shorter trails, but near Columbus)
-Burr Oak State Park

I can't think of any others right now; where I live (near Zanesville, Ohio) we've done lots of riding on AEP and strip mine land where we're allowed. Just check into the state parks around you to see if they have bridle trails, usually these trails are pretty good. If you do ride on AEP recreation lands, sometimes a permit is required, i think you can print one or get one from a hunting license store near there (that's what we did)


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to Ohio! My old stomping ground

You've got a good number of places to ride near you in central OH (I'm assuming Columbus) 

Alum Creek has some OK trails and is north of you

The pics show the trails in the various areas and link to more info.

To the south you've got some super options.
Hocking Hills - Has a great cave that you can ride into
East Fork - 70 ought miles of trails - This was were I rode mostly

Paint Creek - Good scenery but recent vandalism has ruined the settlers village with log cabins and barns.

Caesars Creek - Lots of good horse trails on the west side of the lake
Hueston Woods - Another good place to ride but not a lot of mileage


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I forgot to respond to the question about places to ride in Ohio. I lived in Columbus in my pre-horsie days, so I don't know specifics about trails that allow horses. However, there are a lot of rail-trails in Ohio, some of which allow horses. Do a search for Ohio "Rails-to-trails" online. There used to be a guide to them published every few years, you might see if there is a reasonably current one you can get. Even the ones that don't allow horses are worth looking into for running and bike rides. I miss that about Ohio so much! Thinking about it makes me homesick!


----------

